# Comment mettre des videos sur mon ipod nano chromatique 4G



## miss-hunter007 (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
dernièrement je me suis acheter un iPod Nano Chromatique 4G Rouge et je suis incapable de mettres de videos. Je peux juste mettre des podcast videos ... :sick:
Pouvez résoudre mon problème s'il-vous-plaît ?
Merci d'avence !


----------



## fandipod (7 Octobre 2008)

Il faut que tu télécharges free video converter pour pc et ensuite tu cherches le film et tu cliques sur le format ipod quand tu as seléctionné ton film et ensuite tu choisis la taille 640*360


----------



## miss-hunter007 (8 Octobre 2008)

Ça ne marche pas  C'est écrit : « L'iPod ne peut pa être synchronisé. Le disque requis est introuvable. » Que doit-je faire ...?


----------



## fandipod (8 Octobre 2008)

Il faut que tu restaures ton ipod....


----------



## miss-hunter007 (3 Novembre 2008)

Quand j'essaye de restaurer, après quelques minute d'attentes...:sleep: C'est écrit : L'iPod n'a pas pu être restaurer. Une erreure inconnue s'est produite (1436)


----------



## MaToNu (6 Novembre 2008)

miss-hunter007 a dit:


> Quand j'essaye de restaurer, après quelques minute d'attentes...:sleep: C'est écrit : L'iPod n'a pas pu être restaurer. Une erreure inconnue s'est produite (1436)


Et après ça tu as réessayé ? Car avant su mon ancien ipod j'avais ce genre de message : il me disait qu'il était impossible de synchroniser les chansons alors qu'il le faisait très bien ! Il est trop modeste ce petit ! Regarde si ça marche quand même !


----------



## ipodchromatique (8 Décembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Il faut que tu restaures ton ipod....


fanipod c ou pour restauré mon ipod je trouve pa tu pe me renseigner svp  g le meme probleme ke misshunter  g telecharger  free video converter g converti ma video mé kan je le mé sur itunes sa me mé le fichier requis é introuvable


----------



## Noway-07 (8 Décembre 2008)

- J'ai un iPod *nano chromatic *8Gb et je me demandais ses quoi un *podcast* ?! . 

Merci d'avance


----------



## lifebloger (7 Mars 2009)

Eh oui j'ai acheté un Ipod Nano 8GB dernière génération et, vous le croirez ou non, je ne sais toujours pas comment éteindre cet appareil (non pas le mettre en veille mais bien l'éteindre).
Autre problème : lorsque j'écoute un morceau je ne sais pas comment l'arrêter (le mettre en pause pas de problème mais le stopper totalement je ne sais pas faire).
Oui c'est peut-être grave et c'est peut-être l'âge mais merci par avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2009)

Il n'y a pas de bouton pour éteindre les iPod, ils se mettent en veille seulement. 

Pour les éteindre, il faut vider la batterie ce qui n'est pas conseillé 

Pourquoi voudrais-tu éteindre ton iPod?


----------



## mac istador (14 Août 2009)

bonsoir a tous j'ai le même souci sur mon itouch pour les vidéos. Free ipod converter est assez pratique quand on a un pc mais quand on a un mac y a t il un logiciel qui permet de convertir les vidéos et les synchroniser sur mon itouch?


----------

